# Marbled Cray Feeding



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone keeps marbled crays. 
If so, what do you feed them?
I got a couple babies a few days ago.
They dont seem to like eating algae waffers, or pellets. 
But they seem to like to cling onto and maybe eat the java moss. i have in thier tank.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine get flake food. I grow guppies and marbled crays in my feeder breeder tanks so it minimizes waste. After they get a little bigger, they eat anything from leafy greens to frozen seafood medley. They probably are eating the java moss, I put my excess duck weed in their tanks and it quickly disappears.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I feed mine flakes,shrimp pellets,bloodworms and leftovers from what my fahaka doesn't eat like clam and shrimp.


----------

